# Too cold for construction?



## jpranch (Jan 31, 2011)

*Dangerously Cold Wind Chill through Wednesday*

Wind chill values will drop to -30 to -50 degrees across the Black Hills region Monday night through Tuesday morning, prompting a Wind Chill Warning in effect until Noon MST Tuesday. Cold Arctic air has pushed into the region, with temperatures falling through the day Monday, while winds were 20 to 30 mph and gusts reached 40 mph.

Air temperatures will drop to -10 to -30 degrees Monday night with 10 to 20 mph winds and 30 mph gusts producing the frigid wind chill readings. "At 40 below zero wind chill values, a person can get frostbite on exposed skin in less than 10 minutes, and that can be dangerous whenever you go outside," cautioned National Weather Service meteorologists. "Even if you're driving a short distance and don't intend to be outdoors; take warm clothes, boots, mittens, and hats. If your car breaks down or you're involved in an accident, you may have to wait longer than 10 minutes for assistance and you can be in real danger if you're not protected."

Daytime temperatures on Tuesday will reach 5 above to 10 below zero and wind chill values will range from -15 to -30 degrees. Lows will be even colder Tuesday night and Wednesday morning--ranging from -15 to -30 degrees. Lighter winds will result in wind chill values from -20 to -40 degrees.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, we're not much warmer than you JP, flippen cold.........

*Jan 31 **Tonight*Bitterly cold. Snow showers. Low near -10F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 60%. Snow accumulating 1 to 3 inches.

*Feb 1 **Tomorrow*Mostly cloudy with a few snow showers in the morning. Very cold. High 3F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 30%.

*Feb 1 **Tomorrow night*

Mostly cloudy skies. Near record low temperatures. Low -16F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.

*Feb 2 **Wednesday*

Partly cloudy. Highs in the mid teens and lows 1 to -3F.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 31, 2011)

It is amazing how fast beer freezes in this weather. I do always enjoy the pan of boiling water thing. Kids just gotta play!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 31, 2011)

-15 this morning. Heater core slushed up in the rig so no heat for the 30 minute drive in. Took about an hour for my feet to warm up. By noon it was a beautiful sunny day of about 15 above.

Yes I do love it here.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 31, 2011)

mt, I was thinking of you when starting this thread. My son-in-law is up in Minot on a natural gas pipeline crew. I don't know how he does it?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 31, 2011)

Wasn't too bad here today, 75°.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 31, 2011)

smart-aleck...........


----------



## FredK (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm with Chris---a little cold this am (high 30's) to great afternoon sunny sky day (63).  Be that way most of the week.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 31, 2011)

Blizzard forecast for Tuesday (tomorrow),

I fed the local ducks and geese in the park across the street a 50 lb bag of cracked corn; so they should be ok.

It's about time; I should finally get my snow (6" to 12"s). I got stew meat, taters, carrots, peas, green beans, and corn; for my big pot of stew tomorrow; and cornbread.

30 mph winds with 50 mph gusts.

Let her blow,  

Uncle Bob


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2011)

To cold for construction??

Heck glad my contract says I don't have to do inspections below "68 degrees F"


----------



## jpranch (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, the weather man is wrong again. Ya like that never happens. Just checked. -22 standing temp. The temp here never tanks until 4 to 7 am the next morning. 2 1/2 foot of wind driven snow on the dirt road leading in here. I have a 9 am meeting in the morning I can not miss. Or... perhaps I can??? Hole-ling-up and a good pot of mule deer chili ain't looking so bad.

UB, send me a recipe! Oh by the way. I need a recipe for mountain lion. Never had it and do not want to ruin it!


----------



## RJJ (Feb 1, 2011)

I believe I have a recipe for alley cat, should work just fine! Now if I can find it I will PM.

Temp: 22 @4:30am. Drive to work on ice covered roads. Freezing rain most of the day. Apprx 16" of snow on the ground and heavey rain called for tomorrow. Should make for some interesting flooding.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 1, 2011)

A little cool this morning. -27. Wind chill at -40. Construction around here is completly shut down.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, they are giving us a -32 w/wind chill.......


----------



## FredK (Feb 1, 2011)

Next they be complaining about how hot it is.


----------



## Alias (Feb 1, 2011)

30s to low 40s today, 5 to 15 tonight, NNE winds 14 mph, gusts to 23 mph.  Just another chilly day in the neighborhood.........

Sue, on the CA frontier


----------



## jpranch (Feb 1, 2011)

FredK said:
			
		

> Next they be complaining about how hot it is.


Sure. It's human nature to complain. But on the positive side it will not get hot until July!


----------



## pwood (Feb 1, 2011)

Alias said:
			
		

> 30s to low 40s today, 5 to 15 tonight, NNE winds 14 mph, gusts to 23 mph. Just another chilly day in the neighborhood.........Sue, on the CA frontier


i may have to wear my windbreaker on my walk today. high of only 50 expected and blue sky.  i heard  npr reporter from oklahoma say it was -20 this morning and snowing. you all stay warm and inside in the midwest!


----------



## RJJ (Feb 2, 2011)

Freezing rain! Roads and parking lots are like skating rinks! Supposed to warm!??? Ride to work was white knuckle! Walking to the building was an adventure! First call was to cancel and inspection! No fooling!


----------



## jpranch (Feb 2, 2011)

-25 again this morning. Inspections are really slow right now. More snow this weekend.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey we're warming up, -13, going to make it to 5 today.....woooo-hoooo


----------



## mmmarvel (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmmm, not cool, or maybe I should say way cold.  Hey, it's not suppose to get cold down here in Houston but we had overnight lows of 23 degrees and with wind chill (and it was windy) we are at 7 degrees.  We are expecting freezing rain and snow on Thursday night/Friday morning, but by Sunday we are suppose to be back up to 70.  This global warming is just a b*tch.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 2, 2011)

8" last night and 4-6" going now, think I'm going to request 4WD next budget since the Crown Vic was fish tailing all the way in.  Reminded me of bumber skiing, thankfully traffic was light at 0600.  Glad we didn't get what you guys out east did...be safe out there.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 2, 2011)

It's cold here in So. CA. In the low seventies, Burr


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 2, 2011)

> It's cold here in So. CA. In the low seventies, Burr


That's a same to live in an area where Carharts are not in style


----------



## mark handler (Feb 2, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> That's a same to live in an area where Carharts are not in style


"Carharts"????????

Do you mean "cohort"???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 2, 2011)

Could have been my spelling,

http://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/HomeView?storeId=10051&catalogId=10101


----------



## mn joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I just got back from a deck final.  Its sunny and 10 degrees.  I was out of the wind and it actually felt WARM!  You know its been a long winter when the gloves come off when its above zero.

Joe


----------



## Alias (Feb 2, 2011)

I was out this AM tagging a breaker box for power about 9:30 and the front of my legs were cold. Only 37 now, supposed to go down to 10 tonight. And this is CA...........:cowboy

Sue


----------



## mark handler (Feb 2, 2011)

Currently 69 sunny and fair……


----------



## beach (Feb 2, 2011)

Leaving tonight for ten days is Costa Rica....... 94 in the day and 70 at night.... shorts, t-shirt, and flip flops... neener,neener,neener. The fish are trembling and the surf is up!

And...no phone or computer!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 2, 2011)

Safe travel Beach and hook em up


----------



## jpranch (Feb 2, 2011)

Too cool Beach. Was -25 here this morning while feeding. The best news is I got approved today to go to Phoenix in March!!! For those of you who have never wintered in Wyoming in March this is a way big deal. Just hope I can make it out?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 5, 2011)

Man it was cold today, only got to 68 degrees here in So CA


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations JP!  Try to get to Cooperstown Restaurant (Alice Cooper's Place) near the ball park when you go.  Really good ribs


----------



## DRP (Feb 5, 2011)

I worked through one winter outside of Deadwood, South Dakota. We knew we were in trouble when we arrived about Thanksgiving wearing our entire wardrobe and the locals were still in shorts. About February I met a Canadian who came down to work through the winter in the "south". I was still freezing my southern tail off but it warmed me tremendously to realize there was a whole nuther country of lunatics north of me!


----------



## jpranch (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks FM. I love good ribs!

DRP, Deadwood in winter is interesting to say the least. Last I heard they had a 3 to 4' base. Did you visit Wild Bill? Best place for a buffalo burger is "Big Al's". But tell them you want is done *medium!* If they cook it well it's like eating a old shoe. Oh and make sure you get onions & bacon on that burger. Have to have some red in buffalo!


----------



## DRP (Feb 6, 2011)

JP, Yup I think we spent at least one evening in every place in Deadwood, good eats and cheap... not to mention WARM! We were camping in an RV on the jobsites. I like to try everything we can while somewhere new so got some muley, antelope... which was actually right good, I was suprised, had buffalo several times. Only had a close call with an elk. I had never heard one before. Early one morning I was in the little shack out back with my pants around my ankles when one snuck up right behind and bugled. I'd swear I heard him chuckling as he bolted away. It was one of those winters they had trouble disposing of the snow, I did soffits on the first house without a ladder. We went out to build 2 houses to dry in and ended up staying to do 7. Had a large meadow on Boxelder Creek surrounded by forest to ourselves through the spring and early summer, a mountaintop half section near Brownsville on another, did one up on Terry Peak. Enjoyed it and almost swapped land for labor with 2 of the folks, really liked it out there. Took in all the tourist stuff and were there long enough to wander around a good bit. Found out you can roll a dead RV all the way from Rushmore to Rapid    As winter closed in the second time we were in Spearfish Canyon and happened to watch "The Last of The Mohicans" filmed in the Blue Ridge with some of our friends one night. That was it, the hills of home beckoned


----------



## mark handler (Feb 6, 2011)

It got to 78 degrees here in So CA


----------



## Yikes (Feb 7, 2011)

mark, we have no choice - we need it to stay warm in So Cal so we can keep working to pay all our taxes!


----------



## mark handler (Feb 7, 2011)

Yikes said:
			
		

> mark, we have no choice - we need it to stay warm in So Cal so we can keep working to pay all our taxes!


* then why didn't Texas stay warm*

www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-texas-budget-20110207,0,4154023.story

latimes.com

Texas' finances not as rosy as they seemed

The state prides itself as a model of conservative spending and responsible budgeting. But a new $27-billion budget gap undercuts its image as a business-seducing, fiscally adaptive state.


----------

